# K2 Lien mounting



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a personal preference thing. You lose a little bit of the surfy feel with the pad on, but with the pad off you lose a little bit of the dampening. I ride mine always on.


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

I used to ride them with the foam gasket installed, I wanted to have a little extra dampening.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you guys think this binding overhang is ok? Needed to use the offset binding to center the boot over the board.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

blackbeard said:


> Do you guys think this binding overhang is ok? Needed to use the offset binding to center the boot over the board.


How are we supposed to judge overhang without seeing the boots in the bindings? Binding overhang itself doesn't matter...


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> blackbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think this binding overhang is ok? Needed to use the offset binding to center the boot over the board.
> ...


Didn't realize that binding overhang was ok. I'll take a picture later with the boot in the binding so you can see but it's fairly centered.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are pics of my overhang. I'm mostly concerned about the binding heel hanging off the board slightly but it's probably fine.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

blackbeard said:


> Here are pics of my overhang. I'm mostly concerned about the binding heel hanging off the board slightly but it's probably fine.


What size boots, bindings and what is the width of your board?


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> blackbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Here are pics of my overhang. I'm mostly concerned about the binding heel hanging off the board slightly but it's probably fine.
> ...


10.5 Salomon Synapse boa boots
Large K2 Lien AT
159 Rossi One waist width of 25.5cm 

I'm 6'3 and 185-190lbs and like to cruise around the mountain. Thinking of moving up to a 160-162 or a mid wide because I don't do much park and I remember riding a K2 Formula 162 wide back in the day and loving it. The Rossi has been good but something new would be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

blackbeard said:


> 10.5 Salomon Synapse boa boots
> Large K2 Lien AT
> 159 Rossi One waist width of 25.5cm
> 
> I'm 6'3 and 185-190lbs and like to cruise around the mountain. Thinking of moving up to a 160-162 or a mid wide because I don't do much park and I remember riding a K2 Formula 162 wide back in the day and loving it. The Rossi has been good but something new would be a breath of fresh air.


The reason I asked is those bindings look maxed on on that board and the toe strap is cranked down almost all the way like the boots are struggling to fit. Yet the sizing all matches up correctly. That little bit of hang shouldn't much be an issue if your not trying to carve trenches, and a 10.5 doesn't warrant a wide necessarily but it looks like those bindings sure fill up that board. If you think it's time to upgrade your ride, maybe a mid wide wouldn't be a bad idea if you're gonna use those boots and bindings. I have no experience with the K2 Lien bindings so I can't accurately say they are supposed to fit exactly like that. I personally wouldn't stress unless you find that the fit causes issues on the hill. Just make sure your boot is centered on your board and shred on. Cheers


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> The reason I asked is those bindings look maxed on on that board and the toe strap is cranked down almost all the way like the boots are struggling to fit. Yet the sizing all matches up correctly. That little bit of hang shouldn't much be an issue if your not trying to carve trenches, and a 10.5 doesn't warrant a wide necessarily but it looks like those bindings sure fill up that board. If you think it's time to upgrade your ride, maybe a mid wide wouldn't be a bad idea if you're gonna use those boots and bindings. I have no experience with the K2 Lien bindings so I can't accurately say they are supposed to fit exactly like that. I personally wouldn't stress unless you find that the fit causes issues on the hill. Just make sure your boot is centered on your board and shred on. Cheers


 I didn't take a picture of the other side of the bindings but I have a lot of room to "unmax" them out. This was just the initial setup. I could shorten the straps and I could also change the toe straps to be on a notch further back, which effectively shortens the toe strap.

The bindings are probably OK, but I think a slightly larger board would be good.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

blackbeard said:


> 10.5 Salomon Synapse boa boots
> Large K2 Lien AT
> 159 Rossi One waist width of 25.5cm
> 
> I'm 6'3 and 185-190lbs and like to cruise around the mountain. Thinking of moving up to a 160-162 or a mid wide because I don't do much park and I remember riding a K2 Formula 162 wide back in the day and loving it. The Rossi has been good but something new would be a breath of fresh air.





blackbeard said:


> I didn't take a picture of the other side of the bindings but I have a lot of room to "unmax" them out. This was just the initial setup. I could shorten the straps and I could also change the toe straps to be on a notch further back, which effectively shortens the toe strap.
> 
> The bindings are probably OK, but I think a slightly larger board would be good.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone!


Yes, going a little longer could be good for you (but not wider).


----------

